# New Tires for a TrailBlazer



## SkyPup (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Now.. will be getting new tires for my 2006 trail blazer. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

What kind of tires are you looking for?

On road or off road? What do you plan on doing with it?


----------



## SkyPup (Jul 6, 2007)

Will be used mostly on road.. will use for hunting, mostly dirt roads. Also will be using for driving on the beach, if can find a open section, about 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Not too sure what size you need on that model but look into Sumitomo HTR All terrains. Very good tire for the money and aslong as you keep up on tire maint. will last you 60k miles


----------



## SkyPup (Jul 6, 2007)

thanx for the info. Peace Out.


----------

